# dens armor plus



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Dens armor plus I have to finish 100 sheets on smooth ceilings
How is this stuff to finish. I have heard nightmare storys but it has been a few years.


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

the material itself is awful to work with,
but it's the same to tape when properly installed.
So no blowouts, shatters, or torn screws
Flat butts and not one hanger
no loose rock anywhere
All level 5
no problem
short days until the sheercoat.
You can do a two coat sheer and minimize the fibrous texture.
One coat sheer is next to impossible.
So a real level 5
I two coat everything but the angles and
run the cornerbox tight.
Then I do any buttjoint skimming
Then I two coat sheercoat.
Yep, sounds a little backwards,
but I've seen over and over how a flat rockjob gives a flat finish.
Sometimes I'll three coat flats, butts and then run one coat sheer.
Not on the face of densarmor though.
Two coat sheer,
you won't have to think about it.
Rubber knife the last coat with a partner.
He rolls you wipe.
It'll look magnificent


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Dens armor plus I have to finish 100 sheets on smooth ceilings
> How is this stuff to finish. I have heard nightmare storys but it has been a few years.


Just put up a few hundred..wear long sleaves..finish the same..but use mud for level 5 not surficer to grainy


----------

